# How can I get endorsed?



## MacApple10256 (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to know how to get endorsed. I want to get endorsed by Ibanez and D'Addario. I don't know how. Can someone please help?


----------



## chronocide (Aug 3, 2011)

Get in touch with their A&R. Justify why you're worth endorsing.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 3, 2011)

MacApple10256 said:


> I want to know how to get endorsed. I want to get endorsed by Ibanez and D'Addario. I don't know how. Can someone please help?


 
Do something worth their attention. You can't just walk up somewhere and get one. I personally don't have one, but my guess is you'd need a fair sized fan base, probably a kit of some sort with photos and the product and essentially promote them before you endorse them. In other words you have to seem worth their while. Look up who is endorsed by them and you'll see essentially what is required. 

That being said, however, with me having no knowledge of what you've accomplished. IMO if you have to ask you probably aren't at the right stage to get one anyhow.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 3, 2011)

MacApple10256 said:


> I want to know how to get endorsed. I want to get endorsed by Ibanez and D'Addario. I don't know how. Can someone please help?



You need street cred. Especially if you want free shit.
But its not as hard to get cheap stuff as everyone thinks. They usually want you to supply them with touring history, up coming shows, any CDs/videos/recordings you may have done etc etc


----------



## jstarkey (Aug 3, 2011)

Depends, what do you offer to our company?

-Jack D'Ibanez


----------



## Shannon (Aug 3, 2011)

Work your ass off. It's give & take. You want something from them & they want something from you. If you have a high enough profile (touring, ads, label support, good distribution, chops, good attitude, a good understanding of the product you use so you can convince people to buy one if they ask you about the product, etc), you will provide the advertisement they want. In exchange for that, you get free/discounted gear. Look at all the people who get interested in various gear because they saw their favorite guitarist using it.

<<< Signed, dude with endorsements.


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 3, 2011)

Play 250+ shows a year.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 3, 2011)

Be famous


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ask Christian Olde Wolbers.







Wait actually that's the worst thing you could do.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 3, 2011)

approach your local distributor, as generally, companies listen to the local distributors when suggestions are made. 

Get a press kit together, which shows you using the gear, highlights career highlights i.e. big shows/tours/other endorsements you have. Show how many tours/shows you have lined up, prove that you do enough shows to justify it.

Basically, any company is...shock horror, a business. So by offering you artist rates, you need to convinve them that the profit they would usually make on RRP would be made up through marketing e.g. artist rates to you = exposure. 

Get promo shots done with the gear you have, include your music videos. Create a press kit (or business case) as to why an artist relations agreement with you would be profitable. 

Also DONT ask for free shit. Unless your Slipknot, Vai, Satch, whoever. Just be gratefull that a company is willing to give you ANY discount. An artist relationship has to START, and they call the shots. Not you. 

Again, approach local distributors. Arrange publicity, promo locally, help them out. If you approach companies directly, they will probably/usually ask the distributor in their area if you are worth investing in. And if they say 'who?' then there we go..... 

Hope that helps
(endorsed by B.C Rich, Krank, In Tune Pick Ups, MacBeth shoes, Modtone effects, local endorsement for Line 6)


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 3, 2011)

Everything Shannon said plus luck


----------



## Guitarmiester (Aug 3, 2011)

flint757 said:


> Do something worth their attention. You can't just walk up somewhere and get one. I personally don't have one, but my guess is you'd need a fair sized fan base, probably a kit of some sort with photos and the product and essentially promote them before you endorse them. In other words you have to seem worth their while. Look up who is endorsed by them and you'll see essentially what is required.
> 
> That being said, however, with me having no knowledge of what you've accomplished. IMO *if you have to ask you probably aren't at the right stage to get one anyhow.*



Exactly what I came into this thread to say.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 3, 2011)

chronocide said:


> Get in touch with their A&R. Justify why you're worth endorsing.


 


Shannon said:


> Work your ass off. It's give & take. You want something from them & they want something from you. If you have a high enough profile (touring, ads, label support, good distribution, chops, good attitude, a good understanding of the product you use so you can convince people to buy one if they ask you about the product, etc), you will provide the advertisement they want. In exchange for that, you get free/discounted gear. Look at all the people who get interested in various gear because they saw their favorite guitarist using it.
> 
> <<< Signed, dude with endorsements.


 


xCaptainx said:


> approach your local distributor, as generally, companies listen to the local distributors when suggestions are made.
> 
> Get a press kit together, which shows you using the gear, highlights career highlights i.e. big shows/tours/other endorsements you have. Show how many tours/shows you have lined up, prove that you do enough shows to justify it.
> 
> ...


 

Pretty much all of the above.  

With all that said, expose yourself and be as oftenly visable as possible. Have a solid product. Promote smartly (not just promote constanly when your band isn't doing much) and do LOTS of gigs. 

< Ibanez endorsee.


----------



## drgamble (Aug 3, 2011)

Most endorsements require that you play x amount of shows a year and can prove it. I've seen everything from 150-250 shows a year to get an endorsement. Some manufacturer actually post requirements on their websites. I couldn't tell you as far as the Gibson, Fender, PRS things go. Wish I knew.


----------



## Inazone (Aug 3, 2011)

Aww hell, you guys scared him off. Dreams crushed, hope shattered.


----------



## Guitarholic (Aug 3, 2011)

MacApple10256 said:


> I want to know how to get endorsed. I want to get endorsed by Ibanez and D'Addario. I don't know how. Can someone please help?



The word "want" never works well when pursuing endorsements. I handle all our clients endorsement requests and work with the companies that you mentioned on a daily basis. I receive several endorsement requests every week and I very often find that even well known musicians very often do not really understand why a company endorses an artist. Why do gear companies sign artists to their roster? What's the philosophy behind it? 

A quick detour on terminology (say thanks to the Mesa A&R rep for this!!!): Endorsement typically refers to a partnership where the artist is provided gear at either a generous discount or at no charge in exchange for the visibility gained with that artist playing the gear at their level of exposure.

From a business stand point, a manufacturer endorses an artist because that artist is popular enough to influence many consumers. Basically, a manufacturer signs an artist so that the buying public will be influenced to buy more of their instruments. Now, in a lot of cases a contract is drawn up that locks in the artist to use the gear exclusively for a predetermined amount of time. But there are also companies that understand that being bound to use one brand might bind the artist creatively and offer non-exclusive contracts.

In either case each party benefits from something: 
	The artist receives professional equipment that he/she believes is the best in supporting or representing his/her musical voice. In addition they receive the support needed in all relative circumstances. 
	The manufacturer receives more sales due to the overwhelming amount of exposure and fans the artist influences. Here are some of the considerations for most endorsements:
	Excessive amount of hits on a Social Website i.e. MySpace 
	CD/Record Sales approaching Gold Status or above 
	Television, studio, movie and video credits 
	Participation in high visibility tours
	Other Endorsements 
	Teaching credentials from major university or education systems
	Major influence on musicians in a specific genre of music

So, what are the criteria to get an endorsement? 
1) Popularity. As listed above an artists popularity is essential. How much will
that particular artist influence the buying public? 
2) Company Player. Does the artist already play products of company XY? All
companies love signing artists who truly believe in their products and have
already chosen them as tools to make their music. 
3)	Personality. Each and every artist has their own personality, but do your
homework on the companies you want to be endorsed by. It is fine if you are not totally familiar with all their products, but at least know the general terms. And be humble and patient!
4)	Talent. All companies love a talented artist. Not too much to explain here.


So again: Very few companies, if any, provide full endorsements (ie. give stuff away for free). Most actually now work from an artist pricing stand
point, which is very important. There has to be an actual value for any company to give away free gear. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## Repner (Aug 3, 2011)

Ibanez.com | FAQ

As the above posts said though, they won't just consider anyone. Best to look into the advice already given here


----------



## Static (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## yidcorer (Aug 4, 2011)

All attempts to troll and flame the OP aside, I am very glad he started this thread. Endorsements is a topic we all have been interested in, I guess. I would say it´s contraproductive to tell a company to endorse you, for I highly doubt the big artists got theirs that way. It´s not like John Petrucci went to the guys at Mesa Boogie and threated them with performing fatalities on them if he didn´t get stuff for free.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 4, 2011)

work work work

network network network

work some more

I got a deal with Blackstar for a few years, nothing high end but artist discount and i could rent the gear pro bono for any show or studio. Pretty sweet. I simply set up a meeting and we talked. BUT we needed to have something to talk about...if you get my meaning. work. hard. alot.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 4, 2011)

Endorsements don't require a MASSIVE profile or Metallica like fanbases. They do require a lot of work, visibility, and networking, as well as a business / career plan, and something that presents value.

Also, do not EVER take the endorsement whore route, by spamming everyone under the sun and remember that you need to work with companies that will provide what you require. Having some sort of deal with a company whose material you won't use only to jump ship 2 months later is often a worrying sign to potential endorsers.


----------



## Adari (Aug 4, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks you all just got trolled?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Aug 4, 2011)

Adari said:


> Am I the only one who thinks you all just got trolled?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 4, 2011)

Trolled or not, the information is here for future reference.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 4, 2011)

Step one, become extremely famous.


----------



## Watty (Aug 4, 2011)

If the options above aren't necessarily available, i.e. playing shows, you could always to gain a following on youtube. If you brand the company into what you do and get a few hundred thousand people to pay attention to what you have to say, I think there's a good chance x company might be interested in allowing you to showcase their products.

Might be hard to do given that there are so many people that have done it this way, however...


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 4, 2011)

Tr0ll hArd3r


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 4, 2011)

why he has to be a troll? i found this thread helpful.


----------



## Viginez (Aug 4, 2011)

learn to play like m. suicmez


----------



## Powermetalbass (Aug 4, 2011)

If you want to be endorsed, check their sites, find out what is required to get endorsed. Usually you need to be in a band thats actually doing something (Touring, opening for big bands, etc.) Signed (Indie label or big label) usually helps (and is required with many endorsments). Selling yourselves (if you can sell yourself at shows and get people out they will see you playing the endorsed item and if they like you they will buy the endorsed product (your selling yourself and the product you play)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 5, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Tr0ll hArd3r


 
The funny thing is, from an obvious troll post I've gleaned a lot of really useful information. Not necessarily for me, but stuff I can point mates who are in bands to.


----------



## bulb (Aug 5, 2011)

Guitarholic said:


> The word "want" never works well when pursuing endorsements. I handle all our clients endorsement requests and work with the companies that you mentioned on a daily basis. I receive several endorsement requests every week and I very often find that even well known musicians very often do not really understand why a company endorses an artist. Why do gear companies sign artists to their roster? What's the philosophy behind it?
> 
> A quick detour on terminology (say thanks to the Mesa A&R rep for this!!!): Endorsement typically refers to a partnership where the artist is provided gear at either a generous discount or at no charge in exchange for the visibility gained with that artist playing the gear at their level of exposure.
> 
> ...



This post should be everyone's bible to endorsements. Jan is responsible for the grand majority of endorsements Periphery and I have (and other Outerloop Management bands for that matter). Its no accident, he's brilliant with that stuff!


----------



## Guitarholic (Aug 5, 2011)

bulb said:


> This post should be everyone's bible to endorsements. Jan is responsible for the grand majority of endorsements Periphery and I have (and other Outerloop Management bands for that matter). Its no accident, he's brilliant with that stuff!



Aw man, thanks!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 6, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> The funny thing is, from an obvious troll post I've gleaned a lot of really useful information. Not necessarily for me, but stuff I can point mates who are in bands to.





Thank you mister troll!


----------

